# Ching Chong! Asians in the Library Song



## Jason Striker II (Mar 4, 2012)

www.*youtube.com*/watch?v=zulEMWj3sVA

This vid got a lot of play in China. Funny and talented guy.


----------



## granfire (Mar 4, 2012)

Why don't they support that guy like the did the bieb....

I loff that guy! :angel::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------

